# UK to Seattle



## vimsemplay (Mar 23, 2015)

Good Morning! 

I have finally accepted my offer to move to Seattle from the UK on a two year expat.

Paperwork for the visa application is currently in progress and by the 1st June I should be in the US. 

I have been given a 20ft container to ship my personal belongings out there and wanted to know the following. 

1. how long does it take to for the container to arrive from UK to Seattle. 
2. What items am I restricted to e.g. can I send over dry food items/ sauces etc. 

Finally, now that I have accepted anything other information that would be useful prior to my arrival and while I am out there would be much appreciated. 

Thanks,
Vimlane:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations!

There are no grocery stores in Seattle 
Google "homelands security and Us Drpartment of Agriculture". Your shipper should provide you with a detailed list of items youn can and cannot ship. Tule of thumb - food items canned only. 

Your shipper will also be able to give you an estimated delivery for your container. Check on specifics such as distance of apartment from truck available parking, unpacking and disposal of packing material.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Do not ship dry food items/sauces. You can buy anything in Seattle.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Some things are harder to get than others. Vegemite, for example.

On each entry into the US I bring a can or two (or three) of gésiers. I declare them, go to another line, answer a question, and move along.


----------



## Donnezmoi (Jan 17, 2014)

Vimsemplay,

Your container can take from 4 to 12 weeks - the shipping company should tell you exactly.. When we moved from Estonia to the USA, we knew to the 4-hour time slot when the stuff would arrive on our porch.

You are moving to one of the great food cities of the world, bar none. Why bring anything? EVERYTHING is there, cheaper and better quality than in the UK. A cornucopia of seafoods.

D


----------



## gretah (Jul 3, 2015)

You can get Vegemite here. I've seen it in some supermarkets.

Plus you can order specialty foods online from US importers.

Whatever you bring into the US, you must have a UK receipt for it. Customs are sticklers for origin. 

Containers take 3+ months to arrive. Seattle is on the west coast so I would plan 4 on months. You might want to ship a few boxes via air so you have essential kitchen, clothes, linens on hand in a week or so.

When you arrive, go to Pike's Place at the waterfront area of downtown Seattle. You'll see what great fresh fish, food, etc, we have. And visit Sur La Table a few blocks away for fantastic kitchen tools.

Your electric appliances won't work in US - different electrical system. Converters are especially bad for electronics. 

Welcome to Washington!


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't agree that converters are bad for electronics, so long as they are of sufficient wattage. A dishwasher, for example, would need a far more hefty converter than that required to power a printer.

Not actually a different electric 'system', just a different voltage.


----------



## jrendon (Jul 17, 2015)

Welcome to Seattle!

If you really can't find what you're looking for in our platara of grocery stores and need your UK fix. Here is a nice list I found for you.

*The British Pantry*
8125 161st Ave NE
Redmond, WA 98052
425.883.7511
http://www.TheBritishPantryLtd.com]
British Pantry created by Alviaredman based on Country Diner
Head to Redmond to find this family owned and operated shop. Since 1978, fresh baked British pastries are made each day. Authentically English, the bakers come from generations of bakers and their recipes have continued to impress. Stop in for official London Olympic games items filled with very British Cadburys Chocolates. Baked goods, gifts and items you can only find in the UK fill the shelves at The British Pantry.

*The Crumpet Shop*
1503 1st Avenue
Seattle, WA 98101
206.682.1598
The Crumpet Shop
Come celebrate 36 years with fresh organic crumpets dressed with sweet, savory or egg toppings and a cup of loose-leaf tea or organic fair trade coffee. Located in Seattle’s famed Pike Place Market, you might just spot jazz saxophonist Kenny G picking up his freshly baked crumpets. A reported fan of the chewy British bread, try a crumpet smothered in butter with jam, marmalade or clotted cream for a breakfast treat.

*British Bites*
105 S Meridian
Puyallup, Washington 98371
253.220.2342
http://www.facebook.com/pages/British-Bites
Pop into this bakery and specialty grocery store for a wide range of imported foods from the UK. Stay for a delicious baked English style treat and good cup of perfectly brewed British tea.

*Allsaints Spitalfields*
1511 5th Avenue
Seattle, WA 98101
206.508.0018
ALLSAINTS: Iconic Leather Jackets, Clothing & Accessories
AllSaints is a British Fashion brand of directional clothing, featuring menswear and womenswear. You’ll find printed tees and jerseys, denim, casual wear, tailoring and accessories.

*T42 Tea Room, Restaurant and British Aisle*
105 S. Meridian
Puyallup, WA 98371
253.445.8454
http://www.t42etc.com
T-4-2 is a Tea Room and Restaurant with a wonderful gift shop and is located in the heart of historic downtown Puyallup. Offering imported British and Scottish food, you’ll find food to satisfy and a retail shop that provides you with an exquisite array of cups and saucers, tea pots, serving trays and other gift ideas. You’ll find lots of British food items for purchase. Sit and stay for afternoon tea, or take home warm and fresh scones with Devonshire cream and lemon curd.

Jason


----------

